
How To Make Your Own Luck - terpua
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/72/realitycheck.html
======
simonb
The best advice I ever heard about luck was: "Be prepared to get lucky."

If only luck can save you, do everything as if you will get lucky. Not because
of positive attitude and stuff like that but purely so you can take full
advantage of a lucky break no matter how improbable.

~~~
Brushfire
Thats interesting. I've always thought that you should be prepared to be
UNLUCKY -- that way if the worst stuff happens to your business, you will be
ready for it, and if the best stuff happens, its all gravy.

Hope for the best. Prepare for the worst.

~~~
sachmanb
Both of you got it right -- the value is in being ready to adapt to change.

------
beza1e1
I'd like to ask Mr. Wiseman what he thinks about the statement "correlation
doesn't imply causation".

